# Newb Question - Equipment needed



## overclocknewb07 (Nov 16, 2007)

What card should I get see last post...


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 16, 2007)

what card is it? and fill out your system specs in control panel....it helps you and us out...from there we can help.


----------



## overclocknewb07 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a ATI Radeon 9550 Guru 128MB DDR. 
I did the system specs for you.

```
Processor:	Intel P4 2.6GHZ
Motherboard:	PRESARIO S5190UK (Yale Intel 845G) AGP=1 PCI=3
Cooling:	NORMAL PRESARIO S5190UK
Memory:	1256 DDR (1.2GIG DDR) 1GIG = 400mhz, 256 DDR = 333MHZ
Video Card:	ATI Radeon Guru 9550 128MB DDR
Harddisk:	80 GIG
CD/DVD Drive:	SAMSUNG DVDRW - STANDARD DVD CDRW
CRT/LCD Model:	LCD S5190UK 17" FP7317
Case:	NORMAL PRESARIO S5190UK
Sound Card:	NORMAL PRESARIO S5190UK
PSU:	NORMAL PRESARIO S5190UK
Software:	Windows XP SP2 (Legit by the way)
```

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 16, 2007)

ah a 9550 this is my area lol! right u have ATI tool right, second to you have sufficiant cooling on your 9550 ie, fans or heatsinks?


----------



## overclocknewb07 (Nov 16, 2007)

What card should I get see last post...


----------



## overclocknewb07 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok decided to get a new graphics card.

Can anyone please advice me the best card - currently I have a 9550 GURU and it says AGP 4X. I want someone to recommend a top card AGP card and DDR (no DDR2 etc) and also I dont mind if its Nvidia or ATI

Cheers


----------



## overclocknewb07 (Nov 17, 2007)

Pics of my current and very loyal card.


----------



## SkylinGTR26 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah... the best of the best AGP card you can get right now is an X1950...
But thats DDR3... so yeah...
IMO, from what your are saying, why not just get a DDR3 card?
strange, if you want a DDR card specifically you should just soft mod yours unlock your pipes and make it a 9700... thats just me. Or get either get a ATI 9800, ATI X800, Nvidia 6800, or Nvidia 7800GS...
Its up to you, how much $$$ you have. Im thinkin that you prolly have one of the best DDR cards you can get... so why not just go DDR3?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 17, 2007)

this card seems good for what your doing 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102093


----------



## overclocknewb07 (Nov 17, 2007)

Why are you people so concerned regarding DDR3. I don't think my motherboard supports DDR3. And how would one open my pipelines and tune it up to the next thing? You mean overclock it. I have no idea where to start.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 17, 2007)

you are upgrading your video card so it has nothing to do with what memory your motherboard supports


----------



## overclocknewb07 (Nov 17, 2007)

So I can run DDR3?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 17, 2007)

you can buy any video card you want as long as its agp


----------



## overclocknewb07 (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/667/87...P-Graphics-Card/Product.html?searchtype=genre

Thinking so much on this. Anyone used it?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 17, 2007)

that would work but if u can free up the extra loot look for the XT flavor


----------



## overclocknewb07 (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't worry about cost.
I want the card to have atleast 256bit, I hate newb websites that offer 512mb cards for like £50 which is around $27 turns out they only 128bit. I want min 256bit. Agp. Anyone please just point some out for us please


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 17, 2007)

if u want 256bit grab a 7900GS or x1950pro...just noticed this is in the wrong forum should be in GN


----------

